# Got a call for the big one today....



## Hazel-Rah (May 12, 2013)

HAHAHA what IS that? The off season drone hangout?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Queen?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Karen1611 (Dec 29, 2010)

Think putting it in a 10 frame will bee big enough? LOL


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Good grief! Big? You should see_ my _BIG ones!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

JRG13 said:


> Queen?


Yeah, I'm wondering too.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh SWEET...can probably get some honey off of them next year.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

It's a tour bus that got lost and need a home. :lookout:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, those swarms are soooooo much better than packages!


----------



## Bee Matt (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't know what I'm looking at ...........


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Bee Matt said:


> I don't know what I'm looking at ...........


Look harder......... it is difficult to see!


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

odfrank said:


>


The secrets out!

Now we know how you get those big swarm collection numbers. We could all claim 100 or so a year when you are collecting 10 bees per swarm..... lol


----------

